# Recharge impossible batterie ipod classic



## swiipz (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je viens de recevoir mon  ipod classic 80go qui revient du SAV chez Apple, mon ancien avait un problème de DD. Je les récupéré mercredi et il a durée 4 jours!! Je n'arrive pas a charger la batterie. j'ai fais des restaurations systèmes.. etc.. Et maintenant quand je le branche sur mon mac, il ne me le détecte meme plus. J'ai un adaptateur secteur Apple pour mon ipod et meme avec il ne se recharge pas avez vous une idées??? 
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Retour au SAV car je pense que ton ipod à un problème....


----------

